# Racking After Adding F-pack



## Chopper (Sep 5, 2009)

My strawberry and blueberry wines have fermented to dryness, and I've added sorbate to each, and a homemade F-pack to each. How many more times should I rack before bottling? And how much time should I allow between the rackings?


I'd prefer to let it clear on its own, instead of adding sparkalloid.

Thanks,

Chopper


----------



## Madriver Wines (Sep 5, 2009)

What size of batch is it? How clear is it? If clear I would let it sit for least 2 weeks after f-pac, rack and bottle


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2009)

Both Strawberry and Blueberry can tak a while to clear.Did you add _Meta_? 
If you don't add clearing agents it will take much LONGER. You ned to use one. You can't rush fruit wines and can take a few months (3-6) to clear and age. Rack every 2-4 weeks when you see compacted solids.
Like what Mad.. said.. How big a batch is each?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 5, 2009)

I disagree with adding a fining agent if you have patience. I would wait 3-4 months between rackings unless there is 1" of lees in the bottom and then I would rack off it. Sulfite and add ascorbic acid to the strawberry but not needed for the blueberry as it will help keep the color right. keep racking until after at least 2 months there is no dusting on the carboy. A cold environment will also help drop out lees.


----------



## Chopper (Sep 5, 2009)

Both batches are 1-gallon in volume. And both are pretty clear. The blueberry wine was made from steam-juiced blueberries.

I added sulfite to each when I added the F-pack.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Sep 6, 2009)

I was asking the size because it seems to me that 1 gallon batches clear out quicker than 5-6 gal. ones do?? I am sure it is related to volumn, distance to clear ect. Once your wine gets that sparkle it is saying "Look at me I am ready to bottle". 
Am I the only one who talks to their wine? Does yours talk back?
Some small issues to work out here!!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2009)

Your wine isnt saying bottle me, its saying bulk age me!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I agree time to bulk age.
Remember you can't rush wine.


----------



## Chopper (Sep 6, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> I was asking the size because it seems to me that 1 gallon batches clear out quicker than 5-6 gal. ones do?? I am sure it is related to volumn, distance to clear ect. Once your wine gets that sparkle it is saying "Look at me I am ready to bottle".
> Am I the only one who talks to their wine? Does yours talk back?
> Some small issues to work out here!!



My wine talks to me. I can hear it, and my dogs can hear it (they talk to me as well). But my wife can't. Oh well, her loss.


----------



## Chopper (Sep 6, 2009)

Tom said:


> Yes I agree time to bulk age.
> Remember you can't rush wine.



OK everyone, please tell me a little bit about bulk aging.

1. At what point in the process does bulk aging "begin"? I assume it begins right after the wine is deemed "clear enough".

2. How long do you bulk age fruit wines (strawberry, blueberry)?

3. Do you rack and add sulfite every 3 months during bulk aging? Or do you just let it sit?

4. Once bulk aging is over, do you add sulfite just before bottling?

5. Once you bottle, how long do you wait before the wine is fully ready to drink?

6. Why bulk age instead of bottling once the wine is clear?

Thanks,

Chopper


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2009)

Chopper said:


> OK everyone, please tell me a little bit about bulk aging.
> 
> 1. At what point in the process does bulk aging "begin"? I assume it begins right after the wine is deemed "clear enough". I consider it bulk aging from the point where most of the sediment has dropped as it usually will continue to drop something.
> 2. How long do you bulk age fruit wines (strawberry, blueberry)?I bulk age fruit wines around 4-6 months depending on the fruit as the darker the fruit the more it seems to have to drop out fine lees.
> ...



Hope that helps you.


----------

